# Hud specs on securing a garge door



## bigheaded (May 20, 2013)

I am looking for the specs on securing a garage door. the 12 x9 door is missing. I am unsure to use or not to use bolts or just secure to frame.

Help


----------



## Irnhrse5 (Apr 18, 2013)

You bolt board it. Use 5/8 in plywood. Run a 2x4 across the bottom of the boarding to secure the plywood better, then run 2 2x4's down the middle like you would a window. Use 4 bolts per piece of plywood. Hope this helps.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Irnhrse5 said:


> You bolt board it. Use 5/8 in plywood. Run a 2x4 across the bottom of the boarding to secure the plywood better, then run 2 2x4's down the middle like you would a window. Use 4 bolts per piece of plywood. Hope this helps.



Good advice for one of the personal entrance doors.


Hes talking about one of the roll up doors, 12x9.

You'll have to bid to frame up the door with 2x4s and the correct thickness of plywood per regs.


----------



## Irnhrse5 (Apr 18, 2013)

BPWY said:


> Good advice for one of the personal entrance doors.
> 
> 
> Hes talking about one of the roll up doors, 12x9.
> ...


I was talking about a 12x9 door. You are right it is 3/4" plywood, my mistake. Safeguard makes you call from site to secure garage doors in that condition. We usually get 250 to board a 12x9 and 300 for a 16x7


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

How do you bolt board a 12x9 door? Please explain. 

And if you are only getting $250 where is the labor for you and your guys coming from?
You can't have much left over after materials.


----------



## Irnhrse5 (Apr 18, 2013)

Ill have to post pics when I find one we've done. In the last year, we've only boarded 2 garage doors. We maybe make $50 after everything, but we have other stuff that gets done at the property as well.


----------



## Irnhrse5 (Apr 18, 2013)

This is the outside view. This was a 16x7 but we would cut wood and make it fit for a 12x9


----------



## Irnhrse5 (Apr 18, 2013)

This is the inside view


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Interesting, I learned some thing new today. 
I've always seen the garage doors framed up, 2x4s on 2' centers and plywood on the outside. 

Good chance this way is faster.


----------



## Irnhrse5 (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm glad I could show someone with as much experience as you something!

This garage has a slight rise on the edge of the concrete. That's what the plywood is resting against on the bottom. If there isn't a rise, you just run a 2x4 across the bottom, and screw it into the frame on both sides. This way takes about 45 minutes, and is very secure. The wood doesn't reach all the way across, so we cut a piece of plywood to fill the gap. (About 12") we used screws to secure it, and we made sure the screws were screwed in from the inside. Oh, and it looks nice too.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Irnhrse5 said:


> I'm glad I could show someone with as much experience as you something!





Careful there, I am the hack leader of the hacks if you believe every thing available to read on the net.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Careful there, I am the hack leader of the hacks if you believe every thing available to read on the net.


I believe :icon_wink:... and I'm not worthy of your hackitude :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## npm (Nov 14, 2012)

BPWY said:


> How do you bolt board a 12x9 door? Please explain.
> 
> And if you are only getting $250 where is the labor for you and your guys coming from?
> You can't have much left over after materials.


Left over?(sarcasm ) The allowable barely covers material after discount.

is the overhead door the only entrance?

Sometimes a new door is the best option


----------



## npm (Nov 14, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Careful there, I am the hack leader of the hacks if you believe every thing available to read on the net.


He's a french model(girl from insurance commercial)


----------



## TNTPP (Jul 7, 2013)

That's a little overkill wouldn't you say? HUD doesn't require you to "Bolt Board" overhead door openings and all you have to do is frame with 2x4's and board using 3/4" plywood. Doing it this way might save you a buck or two :thumbup:


----------



## Irnhrse5 (Apr 18, 2013)

I've never framed a garage door up, but I imagine it would take a couple hours to complete. The way we did this one took 30 minutes with 2 guys. The only thing that was cut was the gap piece and the middle 2x4


----------

